# Ok i need to gain weight desperatly!



## AntiVi (Mar 9, 2013)

So i'll start with numbers:

I'm 1.70 ish meter tall.

I weigh about 45-50 ish kilo's.

If i have 1000 calories per day i can say that i had a good day :S.

I don't really work out yet.

If you need anything more ask 

What do i eat and why? (please add the why otherwise i'm doing stuff i don't understand)

I know the eat ever 2 hours trick also do you guys set your alarms for this xD?

What do i drink?

I say this because i ALWAYS drink cola :S cola cola cola cola and sometimes fanta xD

I think that i even replace some of my appatite by drinking a lot

Also i ALWAYS feel tired and have little energy how do i crank this up cause i'll need it!

Also a quick question!

Can lack of exercise lead to back pain because when i wake up i have a terrible back pain?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

You need to change your diet badly then. Just getting used to eating will be your first hurdle.

Wouldnt bother with the every 2 hours thing where you are, just learn how to eat at least double of what you are now, then move on.

Stop the fizzy drinks, drink cordial or water and get some decent food down you. You answered your own question here (stop replacing food)

What to eat? Anything, just eat at first! 1000 cals is low.

Breakfast - Cereal, Porridge, Museli

Meals - Meat / Fish / Chicken / Eggs - Veg / Salad - Rice / Potato's

Read the getting started section of the forum, loads of great info in there

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/106766-4-steps-beginning-bodybuilding.html


----------



## AntiVi (Mar 9, 2013)

Dave said:


> You need to change your diet badly then. Just getting used to eating will be your first hurdle.
> 
> Wouldnt bother with the every 2 hours thing where you are, just learn how to eat at least double of what you are now, then move on.
> 
> ...


Ok i'll try to eat as much as i can without throwing up (cause that won't help at all)

I also have a low blood pressure and a lot of hair loss despite me being a hairy ass dude XD

I did the RMR thing and i think i'm at 2000 ish calories 

How much is that in hard boiled eggs? like 30?

I think i can manage that maybe

At least i'll try 

and since i can't cook sh*t i also looked at a tutorial on how to do perfect hard boiled eggs cause they always seemed to end up sooooo dry xD


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

1000cal, coca cola, 45kilos :confused1: how old are you 14?


----------



## AntiVi (Mar 9, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> 1000cal, coca cola, 45kilos :confused1: how old are you 14?


19 actually :S didn't you notice the "desperatly" in the title? xD


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

AntiVi said:


> 19 actually :S


****** hell mate that's bad, that's really bad, you needed to grab life by the balls, man the **** up and do something about it! theres is a lot of info on forum here *so start reading*, and if that won't be enough most of veterans here will answer any of your questions.


----------



## AntiVi (Mar 9, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> ****** hell mate that's bad, that's really bad, you needed to grab life by the balls, man the **** up and do something about it! theres is a lot of info on forum here *so start reading*, and if that won't be enough most of veterans here will answer any of your questions.


I know its bad thats why i'm here!


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

The reason your feeling tired and less energetic is simply because your not eating enough, check out the diet section


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

first off stop drinking all that crap all together second stop eating sweets altogether as well. If im right you also will have a high metabolism just start by eating several smaller meals ED like 4 meals ED then increase to 5 after a while.

Start eating chicken , mince , chicken mince & rice with rice , baked, noodles & pasta. And have one day a week you binge on mcdonalds , kfc & pizza and so on  Start counting your calories and protein & see how much your actually getting per day , then you increase your intake by 100- 150 cals ED & go from there


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

just eat everthing in sight and train like an animal,this is how i gained weight when i was 10 st took me a year to get 12 st


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

AntiVi said:


> So i'll start with numbers:
> 
> I'm 1.70 ish meter tall.
> 
> ...


 Stop drinking fizzy drinks as over long term the damage to teeth and possible loss of teeth can affect chewing and as a result affect your food consumption, years ago while drinking coke i had a wisdom tooth crumble.

I now rarely drink pop, and when i do it often makes me feel a bit sick because i'm not used to the gas now and the sugar, i now mostly drink water, with 3 - 4 cups of tea through the day.

If you can drink milk without problems then drink it, don't go overboard though, as long as you don't get digestive problems with milk then its gotta be better than pop.


----------



## AntiVi (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok so i was looking at everything i ate yesterday i have no idea how many calories that is but its ok right?

I ate:

Breakfast:

2 slices of bread with butter and milk

Lunch:

Spaghetti (it said 530 ish calories in the serving)

In between:

Hard boiled eggs x5 (medium sized)

Dinner:

Small portion of french fries with a frikandel and a boulette (i have no idea how its called in english since i'm Dutch)

What do you guys think this is in calories?

Before all this i would have never eaten breakfast, eggs or the spaghetti (instead of spaghetti i would have eaten something like bread or something)


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

AntiVi said:


> Ok so i was looking at everything i ate yesterday i have no idea how many calories that is but its ok right? *a good start, but not really enough*
> 
> I ate:
> 
> ...


get some protein powder/oats/milk, blend it all together and drink twice a day


----------



## AntiVi (Mar 9, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> get some protein powder/oats/milk, blend it all together and drink twice a day


Is there something that doesn't need mixing since i don't actually have a mixer :S


----------



## AntiVi (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok is there something i can do that doesn't need mixing since i don't actually have a mixer.

For some reason my posts keeps needing moderator approval -_- '


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

protein powder and powdered (Instant) oats, get it from one of the bulk suppliers http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uk-muscle-advertisers/ and mix it all in a cheap plastic gym shaker


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Stop the fizzy drinks. They are calories but your health, skin and teeth will pay for it in the end.

Buy a blender. It costs about £20 and you can then buy some whey powder and do a mix similar to the one above. I'm 130kg and I still have one of them type shakes everyday.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Fizzy drinks are the worst mate!!

I'm typing this whilst drinking coke zero, such a hypocrite :lol:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

You need to read through the diet section as you are not going to get your question answered in one post. Eat proper meals, bit of meat, bit of veg, bit of carbs. Ignore the every two hour thing and just eat.

For the weightlifting I would suggest starting off on a full body routine 3 times a week. Google search it or search the forum. Practise squats, learn to do them safely and then keep doing them. If you get good at squats all your other lifts should follow.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

It's like supersize vs superskinny in a ukm thread. You've come to the right place though mate. Alot of great information and knowledge guys and girls on here. Your biggest battle will be a mental one at this point, coming off the high sugar crap and moving to calorie dense food will be a great way to start. It'll enable you to eat less in volume and still get your calories. Get in lots of whole milk, peanut butter, avocado and oats and you'll make a great start. At this point it's not so much aboit refining recipes into meals that hit the right macros its about getting in good food. If it means (for example) a 6 egg omelet with coconut oil, tuna and a handful of oats then do it. It wont taste half as bad as you think and will get you on the right road.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

secondhandsoul said:


> It's like supersize vs superskinny in a ukm thread. You've come to the right place though mate. Alot of great information and knowledge guys and girls on here. Your biggest battle will be a mental one at this point, coming off the high sugar crap and moving to calorie dense food will be a great way to start. It'll enable you to eat less in volume and still get your calories. Get in lots of whole milk, peanut butter, avocado and oats and you'll make a great start. At this point it's not so much aboit refining recipes into meals that hit the right macros its about getting in good food. If it means (for example) a 6 egg omelet with coconut oil, tuna and a handful of oats then do it. It wont taste half as bad as you think and will get you on the right road.


Good post.

As said, just start learning to eat the right foods to start with. Read up on macros (protein, carbohydrates and fats) and look at your calories. You're not eating anywhere near enough. You will need an absolute minimum of 3000 cals per day at your weight.

You might want to try some home made weight gain shakes.

1 pint of full fat milk

60-100g of oats

50g whey

EVOO

You can also make them with yogurts, fruits, peanut butter etc...


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Might i add that you will notice less the lack of sugar by reducing it slowly, whether its sugar in soft drinks, a cuppa tea or biscuits and cakes don't stop it in one go, sugar is very addictive, if you reduce slowly your taste buds adapt to the change too, now i only have about 1/3 of a teaspoon on sugar in my tea, if i was to put a whole teaspoon in my tea it would be sickly sweet to me now.

Eventually you will get to the point where too much coke will make you feel sick once you have cut down.

With age it can change too, in my 30's now and i take my consumption of sugar quite serious and keep it minimal.


----------



## AntiVi (Mar 9, 2013)

Yea but eating more is a harder challenge then people might expect but i'll do my best


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

gold top milk is needed here!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

AntiVi said:


> Yea but eating more is a harder challenge then people might expect but i'll do my best


No it isn't. If you eat calorie dense foods like mentioned you'll easily get it in.

Nuts

Full fat milk

Cheese

EVOO

Oats

Burgen bread

Peanut butter

Wholemeal bread

Pasta

Whole eggs.

If you want it you'll do it. If you don't then well....stay as you are. Harsh but true.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

you wont gain any weight untill you start pumping some iron at least 3 times a week, then you will notice change in your body as it grows and becomes stronger..your appitite and eating habits will grow along with you...get stuck into the iron.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Think of it like this 500ml of skim milk and 500ml of whole milk have very different calories but you'll still only be consuming 500ml of liquid.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

PaulB said:


> No it isn't. If you eat calorie dense foods like mentioned you'll easily get it in.
> 
> Nuts
> 
> ...


Burgers :thumb:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Shall say this only once

DO NOT FEED THE TROLL!!!

Can't believe you lot have fallen for this blatent bull sh1t! Tbh very surprised dude is blatently a troll, enjoy your Fanta and Coke mate stick some red bull in there to 'it gives you wings!' and you can fly the fcuk away from this forum then


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

At 45kg I would be eating anything, McDonalds, KFC buckets, full fat coke, S*h*i*t*


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

45kg is less than my mrs and she's tiny and shorter than you I can't imagine how thin you are!!!


----------



## jameweights (Mar 17, 2013)

Try and eat bigger .. but increase it very slowly! no need to rush .. cause think of it like this, you could add in 1000 cals tomorrow but it'll be a shock and you could cause stomach issues, and plus you might just quit. Increase your food slowly just like you should increase what you lift at the gym slowly.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

im suprised your not on deaths door at that weight? i think you may be ill OP, have you been to the docs?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I don't think it takes a genuis going by your original post. Eat more food


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

AntiVi said:


> Is there something that doesn't need mixing since i don't actually have a mixer :S


£4.95 - hand blender from Tesco.

Had mine for ages and it still works fine.


----------



## AntiVi (Mar 9, 2013)

cudsyaj said:


> £4.95 - hand blender from Tesco.
> 
> Had mine for ages and it still works fine.


Belgium doesn't have Tesco i think


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

AntiVi said:


> Belgium doesn't have Tesco i think


No but it does have Google!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

buy a blender, you can pick one up for £10. buy fine porridge outs from someone like bulkpowders, have 100g of the oats, 2 scoops of protein and a table spoon of peanut butter all in the blender with a half a pint-pint of milk or water, its really easy to drink and will be 600-800 calories in one meal. then try to have meat and plenty of veg for at least 2 more meals a day.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> first off stop drinking all that crap all together second stop eating sweets altogether as well. If im right you also will have a high metabolism just start by eating several smaller meals ED like 4 meals ED then increase to 5 after a while.
> 
> Start eating chicken , mince , chicken mince & rice with rice , baked, noodles & pasta. And have* one day a week you binge on mcdonalds , kfc & pizza* and so on  Start counting your calories and protein & see how much your actually getting per day , then you increase your intake by 100- 150 cals ED & go from there


I'd multiply that by 7 lol.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Op eat all the good stuff tehats been suggested.. and then get yourself a cheap pizza and load it with extra meat and cheese and eat that. You can easily get 2000 calories in a 12 inch pizza.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

You've been given literally every bit of info you need to start so get on it and give us an update. It's nice to know we aren't ****ing into the wind when we respond to these threads.

What to take away from this.

Man up, eat calorie dense food. If you don't enjoy it suck it up and keep going, if its important you'll find a way. If not you'll find an excuse.

Good luck.


----------



## AntiVi (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok so just so you guys can see what i look like now:



Its kinda sad :S

Thats why i'm trying to change.

I have been looking into shakes and pills for me to gain more fat and i have been trying to set an exercise schedule that doesn't use reps but that pushes me to the limit until i can reach a descent amount of reps xD

But its hard to find exercises i can already do and that focus multiple muscles and stenghten my back since i sometimes i backpains and that don't use ANY kind of equipment like weights or benches and so on.... all i have is small 1x2 meter floor xD

Honestly i can do 12 push ups in a row thats it xD


----------



## Leonard (Feb 25, 2013)

If u can't get to a gym have a look on google or utube for body weight exercises. Push ups, dips, pull ups, lunges ect. As for food eat as much as u can as often as u can mate. Google high protein foods and add the ones u like too yr diet as often as u can manage. In yr situation don't worry too much about what u eat aslong as u eat. Swap the fizzy crap for milk nice easy way to add calories. Good luck


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Mate I started doing 2 'girl' press ups. Now I can do 50 full. It's about repetition and consistency. The sooner you start the better


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

I was in the exact same place as you are mate just a month ago but managed to change my life around thanks to people in this forum.

I'll share my experience when I get back from college because I haven't got time right now mate. Also, go to your doctors and ask for a blood test, when I was constantly tired and having no appetite as well as hair loss, I did just that and was diagnosed with thyroid disease...


----------



## AntiVi (Mar 9, 2013)

cgospodinov said:


> I was in the exact same place as you are mate just a month ago but managed to change my life around thanks to people in this forum.
> 
> I'll share my experience when I get back from college because I haven't got time right now mate. Also, go to your doctors and ask for a blood test, when I was constantly tired and having no appetite as well as hair loss, I did just that and was diagnosed with thyroid disease...


i look forward to reading your story

I have also found these cookies and i have been eating a lot of them 4 give about 500 calories so yeah its a good thing to eat while i'm doing stuff


----------



## Jjjz (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi this is my first post but find this fascinating as its close to home for me. Last year I was about 7.5 stone and 28 and was a desk jockey. I hit strong lifts a bit and increased my food intake and got myself to close to 10 stone which is difficult for me as I suffer bad migraine and have hernia trouble. The former wipes my food intake out as I just can't eat whilst I have one. I'm going to hit it again though at 9.5 stone with my sole aim of getting to 12.5 stone for getting married in the next 18-24mth and starting a family. I'm going to sort this out once and for all and stick to it.

I was intrigued to making own weight gain shakes tho. Think I'm going to give that a go instead of just a protein shake but wondered what EVO is? I was going to get oats, whey, dextrose, Maltodextrin, Creatine monohydrate from myprotein. Or would it be better just to get their premade hard gainer? I have found doing this my eating has improved that I eat healthier think more about what I'm putting my body and become a better cook.

Is it also possible to knock up a batch of things like omelettes, chicken noodles etc which will last a few days in fridge? I'm just keen to make sure I'm not missing meals and can attain my goal and help change my life while I can. I know what it's like for anyone in this position. I won't ever wear a tshirt for being so self conscious. I have to thank people on this forum for being so supportive of people like me to change our lives. Your advice, guidance and dedication is a credit to this forum.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Kfc big daddy box meal thats around 1500 cals 

if you struggle to eat use meal replacement shakes, eat hand fuls of nuts through the day, switch from semi skimmed to full fat milk.

@Jjjz EVO is extra virgin olive oil mate


----------



## Jjjz (Apr 2, 2013)

Thx Rs4 will give that a go. I haven't done Creatine before I thought it was needed to aid being able to 'push' more. However I will give that shake a go I love olive oil


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

AntiVi said:


> i look forward to reading your story
> 
> I have also found these cookies and i have been eating a lot of them 4 give about 500 calories so yeah its a good thing to eat while i'm doing stuff
> 
> View attachment 114571


Eating **** like that is going to get you nowhere. As already stated, peanut butter is good, whole milk, oats, eggs, EVOO etc. These are wholesome foods that will provide your body with sustenance, not just calories.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Mr Kipling


----------



## AJS (Oct 10, 2012)

For god sake mate, do you self a favour and put away the baby foods and get some real foods down you. Chocolate bars with monkey's on the front are clearly aimed towards kids, your 19 and you need to start eating like one.

You need some whole foods, stop eating snacks and make yourself some proper meals, include all of your proteins, carbs, vitamins etc and start with a full body workout.

Honestly, stop eating the junk your eating and get some hot foods down you.

Good luck,

AJS.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Find out what macros are op, you need to be hitting them not just eating calories from anywhere, plenty of great advice here already, read thread again and apply


----------

